# Urgent... Can you skip a month of Clomid?



## Hels1980 (May 18, 2012)

Hi all,

I have taken two cycles of Clomid -2 x 50mg per day at start of each cycle. As both cycles ran on a little longer than normal I have only just noticed that when I ovulate this coming month (on my third and final round), that my other half will be away so it may be pointless me taking the drug. I have unexplained infertility and I ovulate on my own but was given Clomid as a 'boost' for three months to try whilst being referred or IVF. I have low AMH so don't want to be wasting any eggies either!  Now I don't know whether to take the first tablet of this cycle tomorrow or not. Have any of you been in my situation where you ovulate without Clomid but needed to take a month off for whatever reason? Is this allowed? can it cause problems? 

Thanks for any advice in advance xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i was prescribed clomid but in the end only took it for 1 month because i cycled again. but when i was given it i was advised it might take a couple of months to have any effect - so my thought is that it wouldn't do you any harm not to take it but might make it less effective the following month if you see what i mean, whereas if you take it right through regardless your body will make better use of it. i can see the dilemma but i don't think you'll be 'wasting' eggs really if it is only one month i think carry on with it.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

If this is your final round, there isn't any point taking it if your other half isn't going to be around. It takes two as they say  

I am potentially looking at being in a similar situation if I need to take my next cycle (will be 2nd of 2 cycles) as my hubby is going to be working away for a month working. My consultant also gave me 3 cycles and then said I was to be for IVF, however since talking on here I may now be asking the doc for further rounds at a higher dose as others have had up to a years worth.

I'm not eligible for NHS IVF so want to give the clomid the best shot I can.

Good luck


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

The short and simple answer is yes.  If you ovulate naturally and are using Clomid as a boost, there's no point in wasting that if hubby won't be there!  Good luck xx


----------



## Hels1980 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks so much for your thoughts and advice. Really appreciate it. xxx


----------

